# Overprotective in the home. Aggressive, Please help!



## Grittlebone (Sep 1, 2013)

Our dog Tonka is about 2 and a half years old. He is very sweet with my husband, me, our cat and our friends. Tonka has began protecting the house a little too much. He has gotten a little nasty with two mail people and now a neighborhood kid. He has begun growling at the window by the door when he hears someone outside. The second mail lady came today and he apparently had his hackles up while she was at the door, but we didn't open it because we didn't have time. Then about 5 minutes later, a neighborhood kid came to our door and he growled, charged a little bit and snapped his jaws in her direction. I will say, that we have had to speak to this same child about her inappropriate way of approaching Tonka, as in she tends to scream and run over which totally freaks out the dog. Tonka also tends to growl at strangers in the home if he feels uncomfortable. I'm thinking that his outburst with our 9 year old neighbor was due to him already being overstimulated from the mail man but both are inappropriate displays of aggression. I would say this is the very beginning to a potentially very aggressive dog, but I'm not sure as to how to proceed with it.

I came up with the training regimen that instead of allowing him to greet people at the door that one of us would have him lie down on his bed and the other person would handle the people at the door. We are also going to try and keep him away from the window and obsessing with what is going on outdoors. Does this sound like a good plan for our situation? Tonka is the first German Shepherd I have ever owned and I've never dealt with this level of protectiveness in a dog. Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated by our family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You might need some friends to come ring the doorbell/ walk by while you feed him treats to counter condition?


----------



## Grittlebone (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a great idea. We'll have to set up a day with someone in order to make that happen. Should it be a stranger or could it be someone he knows?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

If he is having the most trouble with strangers, then probably. Does he also do this with people he knows? Aggression in Dogs by Brenda Aloff is a great book for this issue. A behaviorist may also be able to help
-Emily 
Macro z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Skadi" 
Viking z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Grim"


----------



## Grittlebone (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll pick up the book tomorrow. Thank you for your advice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You are awesome for working with him!


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

Gotta say, these are characteristics that lots of people want in their GSD. This is what the GSD was originally and what some enthusiasts are trying to keep alive. He perceives threat and wants to protect his territory and his family. Great. If your lifestyle isn't in need of that, then by all means neutralize the behavior or tone it down best you can. But it sounds like you have a good dog here. A dog like this needs some training and needs to look to you for the right moments when to express aggression. That can be done with the right trainer/training. 
Good luck.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a child is not a threat nor is mail delivery
he is responding inappropriately and not listening to his owners who are saying even with their body language 
this is not a threat

of course if owners are nervous and giving off that scent and body language the dog is misinterpreting it

a dog should be able to trust its owner to make the decision as to whom is a threat and who isnt

this owner owner needs to take reigns back from dog and soon

obedience obedience obedience!!


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

Grittlebone said:


> I came up with the training regimen that instead of allowing him to greet people at the door that one of us would have him lie down on his bed and the other person would handle the people at the door. We are also going to try and keep him away from the window and obsessing with what is going on outdoors. Does this sound like a good plan for our situation? Tonka is the first German Shepherd I have ever owned and I've never dealt with this level of protectiveness in a dog. Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated by our family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keeping him down on the bed while you handle the person at the door is a good plan. 
The dog is protecting it's territory when looking out the windows. Again, lots of people covet this type of behavior. Surprisingly, lots of GSDs these don't have the genetics for that anymore. It's been bred out, unfortunately. That is a gift you have. I wouldn't squander it. If he's loyal and sweet to your family and you trust him/her completely, then take the extra precaution and keep him down and away from the door and out of potential trouble BUT let him/her patrol the territory. That's genetic… and again… it's a great attribute.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> a child is not a threat nor is mail delivery
> he is responding inappropriately and not listening to his owners who are saying even with their body language
> this is not a threat
> 
> ...


True. I agree with you. I think there needs to be some handler/owner tweaking here. They need to look to the owner before reacting like that. That's why i mentioned some type of trainer/training that can teach this to the dog. 

Good luck.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lawhyno said:


> Gotta say, these are characteristics that lots of people want in their GSD. This is what the GSD was originally and what some enthusiasts are trying to keep alive. He perceives threat and wants to protect his territory and his family. Great. If your lifestyle isn't in need of that, then by all means neutralize the behavior or tone it down best you can. But it sounds like you have a good dog here. A dog like this needs some training and needs to look to you for the right moments when to express aggression. That can be done with the right trainer/training.
> Good luck.


aggression towards strangers is a trait lots of people want? thats ridiculous


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

I think what I'm saying is getting lost in translation... 

A dog that is aggressive towards strangers entering it's territory (your home) is something that lots of people like in their dog. Of course, we all want a dog that is level headed in public and doesn't snap at random strangers when on walks or in crowded areas. But some people like dogs that show territorial behavior and aggression towards strangers approaching the home. That's all. 

best.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not acceptable . Get the dog away from the window, away from the door . Do not have strangers cookie the dog at the door . When you don't know what you are doing chances are high that you may actually reward unwanted behaviour.
Pooch needs to be taken down a peg or two. Get some basic obedience . 
He is in an arousal state .


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

lawhyno said:


> *Gotta say, these are characteristics that lots of people want in their GSD. This is what the GSD was originally and what some enthusiasts are trying to keep alive. He perceives threat and wants to protect his territory and his family. Great. *If your lifestyle isn't in need of that, then by all means neutralize the behavior or tone it down best you can. But it sounds like you have a good dog here. A dog like this needs some training and needs to look to you for the right moments when to express aggression. That can be done with the right trainer/training.
> Good luck.


No...no.

GSD's, or any well bred utility working breed for that matter, should never be allowed to act like this. Nor is it something "enthusiasts" are trying to "keep alive." I see you bought a 6 month old in December...made a post about that dog and some concerns...then got another 12 month old in January...with lots of questions and concerns that lead me to believe you are not well versed in the expected aggressive tendencies of this breed. I only point this out because you are very quick to comment and make suggestions in threads about aggression problems. 

OP should not be lead to believe that this type of behavior is a good or expected thing. Your observations and beliefs about what the breed "should be" is what leads to unreasonable fear from others in relation to this breed and any of the other breeds on most "breed restriction" lists. A nine year old child knocking at the door is not and is never a threat. Nor is a mailman...the same mailman that comes every. single. day. Or someone OP has invited into their house...doesn't matter if it's stranger to the dog, it's someone OP invited in.

Alertness, curiosity, attentiveness...these are things I expect. No barking, growling, hackles, etc...Especially in these types of situations. Now if someone is banging at my door, acting aggressively, creeping around my yard at night time, I hope my dog is barking while I'm getting the gun and calling police. TOTALLY different scenarios.

I agree with Carm, sounds like dog needs to be brought down a few pegs. What you are doing is a great start. I would also advise to get a trainer (specializes in aggression) asap, sounds like dog needs more structure. Who knows if it's nerves (>>"is freaked out by kid running at him"), or if it's just a dog that has gotten away with too much and is now hitting maturity and running the house. Only someone seeing the dog in person can make that assessment. 

You've made some excuses for the behavior>>growled at the girl because he was aroused still from mailman....growling at people in the house because he's uncomfortable...none of those things are okay. I also hate it when people excuse aggression because "the owner could have been giving off stressful signals." While I believe dogs absolutely read our stress, I also think it's an excuse so easily jumped on when a dog is acting out inappropriately. I'm only being this blunt with you because this dog is giving you a LOT of warnings...sooner or later it's going to be a bite. I commend you for making him stay in a down when someones at the door...I just think you need further intervention from a professional in person. Good luck.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

lawhyno said:


> I think what I'm saying is getting lost in translation...
> 
> A dog that is aggressive towards strangers entering it's territory (your home) is something that lots of people like in their dog. Of course, we all want a dog that is level headed in public and doesn't snap at random strangers when on walks or in crowded areas. But some people like dogs that show territorial behavior and aggression towards strangers approaching the home. That's all.
> 
> best.


No. Still disagree. A mailman approaching the house (same mailman that comes every flipping day), and a *child* ringing the doorbell are not appropriate to be lighting up and snapping at. GSDs were never meant to be junk yard dogs. You are describing a junk yard dog in all your explanations and expectations. 

I don't want my dog to show *aggression* to anyone coming into my yard or house....nor do most "enthusiasts" of the breed. Let's give the intelligence of this breed a little credit. 99.99999% of the people coming into my yard and ringing my doorbell are non-threats, dog should know that. That doesn't mean they should be bounding down the drive for a good petting session, aloof and aware is what they should be. All the dogs I know trained in protection (in whatever form...police, sport, PP, etc) are expected to be neutral and aware.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Get a trainer if your answer to these questions is no

Will the dog go to bed and stay there if told to do so when company comes over?

If the dog is behind you in the house and you open the front door will he wait till you release him before stepping out the door?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Make sure it is you who is feeding the dog treats and that he stays below threshold with the door. You may have to start with just people walking by. Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out is another good book to read. A good behaviorist who uses positive methods is your best bet, in my opinion. Training will also help. I agree that the strangers should not feed the cookies! My behaviorist said that that can easily put a dog over threshold.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so WRONG - wrong wrong wrong --- the dog perceives threat when there is NONE . No desirable . 

"*This is what the GSD was originally and what some enthusiasts are trying to keep alive. He perceives threat and wants to protect his territory and his family. Great."*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I recommended Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out a week or so ago.

the dog is a nuisance barker getting aroused , behind the door , behind the window , getting frustrated, and being rewarded when the target of his energetic display walks away. "the Postman" syndrome. Dog thinks he is responsible for making him go away, when the reality is the postman is just doing his routine . 
Great reinforcement for the behaviour. That is why you need to get the dog away from the window , being watchful in aniticpation. 

You have created a behaviour set. Which you now need to fix , no question about it . Decisive .


----------

